# Effects of prednisolone



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Not convinced I've spelt prednisolone correctly but anyway. Merc was prescribed some yesterday for a skin rash that is a bit infected ( has antibiotics for the infection, the prednisolone is to try and stop the itching) and the vet said he would probably want to eat more, drink more and pee more but I was just wondering if anyone else had seen any side effects in their V? I know it made me feel a bit weird when I had to take some.

He seems a bit extra lively this evening but that might be my imagination. He only takes the full dose for two days themed sta weaning him off of it so I'm not too worried, just curious.

Thanks!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dexter has spring related allergies. We usually can keep them under control with temaril but this year our vet put him on prednisone because the temaril wasn't working.

He was extra thirsty and ravenously hungry (a good thing for him, a picky eater). Prednisone, however, is a short term treatment and can cause permanent damage if used for a prolonged period. It's a steroid.

Check this website for information:

http://www.buzzle.com/articles/prednisone-side-effects-in-dogs.html


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Please be very, very careful about using any kind of steroid on your dog. Steroids have been linked to the onset of diabetes in canines. I speak from experience. My last dog before Willie was a lovely female Vizsla mix. Long story short -- she was diagnosed with canine diabetes at the age of four (after steroids). She got insulin injections twice a day for 5-1/2 years. Shots had to be precisely twelve hours apart. Meals and exercise had to be identical every single day. She went blind because of diabetes-induced cataracts and had eye surgery ($4,000) to restore her eyesight at the age of 4-1/2. She lived a pretty good life, but I believe I lost her early at age ten due to congestive heart failure, no doubt made worse by the diabetes. She gave new meaning to the phrase "high maintenance" but she was worth every penny, and all the effort, and I'm glad I was able to do what I could for her. Nevertheless, I won't let Willie have any kind of steroids, and you can take that to the bank!

p.s. The only time I'd make an exception about steroid use is for a very old dog near the end of life, to make him feel better while he's on his way out.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Snickers was put on prednisone along with cephalexin for an infection that was hard to get rid of. The vet said to use the predinisone for a couple of days and then as needed. The steroid did make him VERY thirsty.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. I've started weaning him off it already. It was only to relieve the itching and stop the scratching and licking which it has. So no point carrying on with it.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Merc-Do you have a picture of the infected rash? Pumpkin has some bumps on her back & haunches, and I'm trying to figure out if they bug bites, infected rash, or allergies. She is licking her feet a lot, but is not itching too much. Hope your guy is feeling better


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Kelly, unfortunately no I didn't take a photo when the rash was bad and in 3 days it has cleared up a lot. It mostly looked like a red patch of skin with very small bumps on it. The vet said it was mostl likely contact dermatitis that got infected. He probably lay on something that he was a little allergic to then because he scratched and licked it, it became infected. It was on his belly, down near his back legs.

It was an expensive trip to the vet which I might not have worried about except we are going away for several weeks and I didn't want to leave my father in law with a potential problem.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

My V is 3 now and has been on Prednisone for 2 years. The grasses in my yard cause her to scratch and suck her belly and elbows until they are raw if you let her. This starts at the onset of spring and continues until the cold weather kicks in at Autumn (Oct/Nov til April/May; southern hemisphere). So she is on Prednisone for those months. 10mg every 2nd day. I haven't found an alternative to stop the scratching. I know it is the grass as if I go south 2 hours where it is colder and the grasses are different within a week or two the problem starts to go away.

Can't say I have noticed any sode affects. The vet says this is a very low dose.

Would be interested to hear of others experiences with long term use of Prednisone.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

That's a much lower dose than Merc was getting - 25 mg twice a day for 2 days then down to 12.5 mg twice a day for 5 days then 12.5 once a day for 5 days.


----------

